# Mom and 12 Babies dumped at my doorstep, Summerland, BC, Canada.



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

I do run a SMALL rat rescue( 3 rats max at all times), but woke up this morning to fing a cage with a blue hooded mom and litter of 12, 2.5 week old babies!! 

Im adopting them all out when old enough, but does anyone need/want to adopt any? Or do you know of anyone looking?? The babies are hooded and spoted, dumbo and normal, quite the mix! 

I also have 3, 1.5 year old females up for adoption as well! visit www.okanaganrarrescue.weebly.com

Thanx!!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

It says site not published 

Have you posted this to Canadian rat forums?


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know, there was a little typo when this person put their link in. That's why you couldn't get anything. It should be www.okanaganratrescue.weebly.com. She accidently put rar instead of rat.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Just wanted to correct something on the site, she says the average life span of rats is 3-4 years when it i really 2-3 years. Rats VERY rarely make it 4, and sadly don't often make it to 3.


----------



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

Ill change the life span, sorry about the typo with the website! aww! Must have been having a busy day!!


----------

